# Making Butter



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

When you make butter do you shake in a jar or mix with a hand mixer or table top mixer?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Shake in a glass jar or run through a food processor if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I know someone that , when the kids get to be a PITA see puts 1/2 gal cream in a 1 gal milk jug and one kid on each side of the bed play"Bounce the jug". Butter is done in no time.

Wade


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I use an old fashion turn style butter churn, but you can use any of the items you have listed.


----------



## beamsofamber (Feb 3, 2015)

I stick mine in a blender - works like a charm!


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I use a Kenwood mixer, first with the whisk then as it thickens with the dough hook, works fine for me. and I can walk away and leave it!


----------



## werb2008 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have seen on YT people putting cream in plastic water bottles the smaller one and hooking it up to a sawsall and whipping it up in less then a minute.


----------



## cysmith (Nov 23, 2014)

i use a blender to make my butter i run it until it gets thick then dump out the buttermilk and fill the blender 1/4 to 1/2 way back up with water and run it a bit more and repet 2 or 3 times until the water is mostley clear (the butter will stay together the water jest takes the rest of the buttermilk out and gets ride if a bitter taste ) then dump it out in a bowl and work the remaning water out with spoon mix in a little salt or jest leave it like it is and injoy.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Wanting to make butter. I am skimming the cream off the Nubian goats milk. Do I add anything or just shake?


----------



## sweetiepie (Apr 24, 2015)

You don't need to add anything to the cream to make butter.


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

You can culture it with buttermilk as a starter but it's easier to just make sweet cream butter with just the cream.


----------



## SlavicBeautyNet (Sep 10, 2015)

If I have enough cream, I use an electric butter churn. If not, a glass jar


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I've done it in a blender in the past; today I'm trying it in my stand mixer. It seems to be taking longer in the mixer. Not sure why.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Ice cream churn, but without the ice. Works the same as a butter churn, and there's a ton of sizes and options to choose from. I got all of mine at garage sales, never paid more than $5 for any of them.

(To be fair, I've only made butter in one once. But the churn worked!)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Food processor. It's so fast.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> Food processor. It's so fast.


Agree! And you can stop the process at just the right time, so the butter is in granule form, which makes it very easy to rinse clean! Makes the longest lasting fresh-tasting butter.

https://spiritedrose.wordpress.com/cheese/buttermaking-401/


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

I too enlist the child labor method for making butter. They enjoy the process and the end product. That is if I am lucky enough for them to not sneak in honey or molasses than down the tub of whip cream and ask for more cream


----------

